# New Speakers: Peerless 830875



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I was very close to buying the exclusives, but decided against it when I found these. Sepc wise, they are almost identicle, and it appears the change in T/S params is due to the removing of the phase plug.

These are the 6.5" HDS Nomex cone woofer, they are going to be replacing my 6.5" Type X mids, they are going to be powered off my Linear Power 2.2hv, see that they are 8ohm drivers, they'll probably get about 80-100 watts RMS a piece, give or take. Still going to be paired up with my LPG 26NA tweets, all installed in my 98 VW Passat. I've also got 60sq ft of RaamMatt BXT on it's way along w/ 3 sheets of close cell foam.

Ok, now to the pics:


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Very nice, I hope you get them in so I can hear them at the GTG at the end of this month... 

Got the email I sent you earlier today?

l8r

Leo


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm hoping so, this weekend wont work, but next weekend may, and I'm hoping that I can get them installed this Friday...I'm still waiting on my BXT to come in so thats the only thing thats holding me back.


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

what they set you back?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

117+ shipping from madisound.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Any chance you can help me out? I'm looking for basket and magnet sizes. If you get a chance.

Thanks!


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

what dimension are you looking for exactly, and most of it is listed on madisound.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

but why these over the exclusives? Price?


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

It's not just the phase plug. The Exclusive has more copper in the motor. However, in a moving car I serious doubt anyone would be able to tell the difference between the two, and yours look better IMO.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

The response does look like the Exclusives at about $20 less per driver.
One day, I would like to try one of the Peerless drivers, a mid line Seas, and the Dayton in a comparison situation.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

xencloud said:


> but why these over the exclusives? Price?



Yep, pretty much. Just going on my own judgement, it seems these are about 80% of the performance w/ about 40-50 dollars less cost wise compared to the Exclusives.

Either way, I'm not worried, I know these will sound good, I have a really good feeling about them .


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

After checking them out, wow, they really DO lok almost identical to the Exclusives. I wonder how the midrange sounds? I anxiously await your review, b/c I was really considering getting 4 of the Exclusives for my next project , and these would probably save me $90! Woohoo, sound deadening money!


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm hoping these are like an upgraded CA18 or G18, with possibly better midrange......and just as much low end....


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks to be a good driver with nice roll off at the top end.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

xencloud said:


> After checking them out, wow, they really DO lok almost identical to the Exclusives. I wonder how the midrange sounds? I anxiously await your review, b/c I was really considering getting 4 of the Exclusives for my next project , and these would probably save me $90! Woohoo, sound deadening money!



My RaamMatt BXT will be here tomorrow, and I have Friday off to do the install. It will probably take me the better part of the day because I need to make MDF spacers again and I've never done sound deadening before so it may take me a while, but hopefully by Friday night they will be completely installed and somewhat tuned.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Awesome... I wanna hear them...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Wuss...you should have done 8s.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Blow me.

You come cut up my doors for me then.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bass_lover1 said:


> Blow me.
> 
> You come cut up my doors for me then.


i would if you were closer.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

yea being all the way across the country doesn't help. I'll settle for the 6.5s though


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Well it took about two days of my life to install them, but they're in! Two layers of Raammatt and some closed cell foam, cut up the doors a bit to get them to fit properly, 1.25" of MDF spacers, and they're in. 

Now the most annoying part...the ONLY thing I changed were the speakers and now I have by far the worst alt whine I have ever heard. I did a few tests to narrow it down a bit. I took loose wire I had lying around and ran it to an extra 6x9 I had to see if maybe the wires were running next to anything, that wasn't the problem. I took out my HU and hooked up some RCAs to see if they were next to anything, no dice. So my only two other options are, a poor ground but I didn't touch that, or my HU is having issues and dones't like me for whatever reason. 

I really don't understand it, because it wasn't there before the new speakers, but it's there now and it's soooooo freaking bad and I don't know what to do. Should I send my HU back (onlinecarstereo 1 year warranty) or is there something else I should check to help narrow it down more.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Bring it over to the GTG tomorrow night and we can help you track the problem... 

L8r


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

300Z said:


> Bring it over to the GTG tomorrow night and we can help you track the problem...
> 
> L8r



What time is it at, I'll see if I can make it down. Hooters in Brandon off 60 right?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bass_lover1 said:


> What time is it at, I'll see if I can make it down. Hooters in Brandon off 60 right?


unplug the rcas from the amp and see if it goes away. yeah, i know you should use a real shorting plug but just unplugging the rcas will serve this purpose.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

bass_lover1 said:


> What time is it at, I'll see if I can make it down. Hooters in Brandon off 60 right?


7PM, 60 & Falkenburg...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> unplug the rcas from the amp and see if it goes away. yeah, i know you should use a real shorting plug but just unplugging the rcas will serve this purpose.



I did that, and it does. I also pulled out my HU and plugged in a set of RCAs I had lying around to check if the ones run under the carpet were picking up anything...there is noise both ways.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok, well I've narrowed it down. It's either the RCA outs on the HU (which I've heard have issues occasionally) because I unhooked the RCAs from my amp and turned on the internal amp which powers the rear speakers, and there is no engine noise present. Or, the other option is my amp is FUBARd which I hope not cause then I'd be SOL.

I wish I had a test HU still  that would solve all my problems.


----------



## luvdeftonz (Aug 17, 2005)

Hook your amp up to a portable cd player/iPod to eliminate your HU as a source of the noise. If the noise disappears, it's your hu. If it still persists, move down to the next component in the chain. Just start at the source (hu) and move on down 'till you end up at the speaker(s).


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

I've fried deck's sub output by touching the rca with a current carrying wire in the trunk somehow (don't even know how), so swapping the music source is a good idea .


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Pat what happened to you last night? We had a pretty good time as usual...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

300Z said:


> Pat what happened to you last night? We had a pretty good time as usual...



I wish I coulda went, but seeing as it started at 7 and I had plans w/ my family at night, it didn't work out. Next time if we could shoot for a bit eariler that would be great, the time was just bad otherwise I would have went.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bumping a thread from the dead, but these are on Madisound now for $42 ea. Judging by this thread, seems like a killer deal.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Bumping a thread from the dead, but these are on Madisound now for $42 ea. Judging by this thread, seems like a killer deal.



Yep, saw that, and _almost_ bought them again 

I had great results running them from 63hz-3.2khz

They have decent output down low, but very nice detail throughout the rest of it's usable range. For the price, definitely worth considering. 

I never did have the chance to do a side-by-side with this and the Exclusive, but from the specs they seem to be very similar. I'm sure the Exclusive uses a bit more copper in the motor, but in a car I doubt it's that noticeable.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

xencloud said:


> but why these over the exclusives? Price?


I like them better not considering the price. I have heard both, but not in a direct A/B comparison - so - I can't give you an authoritative answer that they are better, I just slightly prefer them over the Exclusives.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

PE - $32. Buy 4 and they're $28ea = $110 shipped!


Parts-Express.comeerless 830875 HDS 6.5" Woofer | Peerless 830875 HDS woofer 6.5" Woofer bass mid midbass mtm nomex cone shorting ring


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

James Bang said:


> PE - $32. Buy 4 and they're $28ea = $110 shipped!
> 
> 
> Parts-Express.comeerless 830875 HDS 6.5" Woofer | Peerless 830875 HDS woofer 6.5" Woofer bass mid midbass mtm nomex cone shorting ring


So, these or the Vifa's for $24? Parts-Express.com:Vifa TP16WJ-06-08 6-1/2" Woofer 8 Ohm | vifa woofer 6.5" polycone monitor MTM home theater midbass newvifa010809


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

hmm I was about to order 4 sls 6.5 to hold me over till my recone kits get in from sweden.

But maybe go with these till then

Tough call between these 2

851123
Parts-Express.comeerless 851123 CSX 6-1/2" Woofer 4 Ohm | Peerless 851123 CSX woofer 6-1/2" Woofer 4 Ohm woofer midbass mtm Peerless-Buyout

or those 830875


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

WRX/Z28 said:


> So, these or the Vifa's for $24? Parts-Express.com:Vifa TP16WJ-06-08 6-1/2" Woofer 8 Ohm | vifa woofer 6.5" polycone monitor MTM home theater midbass newvifa010809


and the winner is::::: HDS! twice the power handling, tad higher Qts, more xmax, higher sensitivity, and a sexy FR.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

ooohh. something else crept into my super low budget!? Damn it I should stop checking these forums! 

I was looking to pick up a pair of these:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/47942-mli65-aka-mach-5s-mids.html

and now these peerless here are about the same price. How do I choose? I have a DIYMA R12 that will be crossed high (80-100Hz region), and it will be a budget 2way setup with compact tweeters, so the mids need to take care of both mid bass and misrange.

I noticed that bass_lover swapped these HDS 7" out because they were a bit muddy in the midrange? 

I wonder how close these might perform compared to the ER18RNX, which, are obviously out of my budget, but if I had the money I think these would be perfect for me.

I can't find any detailed reviews or comparo for this HDS mid. anyone?

thx


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> hmm I was about to order 4 sls 6.5 to hold me over till my recone kits get in from sweden.
> 
> But maybe go with these till then
> 
> ...


Where are you finding the SLS 6.5s in stock?


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

blamus said:


> ooohh. something else crept into my super low budget!? Damn it I should stop checking these forums!
> 
> I was looking to pick up a pair of these:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say muddy, their upper end just falls off pretty quickly above 3khz. If you have a tweeter than can play that low, then they are an excellent choice especially at that price point.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

bass_lover1 said:


> I wouldn't say muddy, their upper end just falls off pretty quickly above 3khz. If you have a tweeter than can play that low, then they are an excellent choice especially at that price point.


IMO, a 6.5-7" shouldn't play that high anyways


----------



## CGG318 (Apr 9, 2007)

blamus said:


> ooohh. something else crept into my super low budget!? Damn it I should stop checking these forums!
> 
> I was looking to pick up a pair of these:
> 
> ...


Assuming they are similar to the 830883, I would go with the peerless. The only benefit of the MLI is their more robust bottom end. And if you're crossing high it doesn't matter so much. The Peerless will have less THD and better top end. BTW, I'm running MLIs.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

James Bang said:


> IMO, a 6.5-7" shouldn't play that high anyways


Depends on personal preference, I don't like tweeters playing below 3khz, they just don't sound natural to me. I'd trade off low end (sub 80hz), to get back clean output above 3.5-4khz.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

perfect time to buy 8 and build these:

Elsinore Speakers DIY

do it!


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

someone really has to fix this site for the double posting. I mean.... surely it can't be that difficult....


----------



## Rob K (Apr 28, 2009)

I also picked two up, they were delivered yesterday, seem to be built well.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

sold out! just as I was ready to get 4,..... I hope people didn't actually buy 8 and build those HT speakers like I said..... I guess it was my fault for being lazy. oh well, good that I'm not in a rush and have something else, i shall keep looking


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, I hope (think) they are getting more in soon (the 830875s) because I ordered 16 of them and some shipped but some are "back ordered" and the estimate was "6 days" to get the rest of them.

I will probably build some of the "Elsinores" - but - I was thinking to use 2 5.25" Peerless 832873 HDS and 2 830875 per speaker instead of 4 830875 per speaker. 

The 832873s are still currently in stock: Parts-Express.comeerless 832873 HDS 5-1/4" Woofer | Peerless 832873 HDS woofer 5.25" Woofer 5-1/4" bass mid midbass mtm nomex cone shorting ring for $22.38 qty 4.

Those would be a great choice if you wanted to crossover @ 80 - 100hz from the sub/or other woofers...

I heard that Parts Express had a couple hundred of the 830875s, and they sold out in what, 2 weeks?


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes... I've been looking at both the 5.25" and the 6.5" graphs and have been wondering what I'll lose from using the smaller driver. Its quite a bit smaller! But the freq response is so similar. Obviously the smaller one goes a little higher and the bigger one goes a little lower - which I don't really care. You are right, I'll be crossing at around 80Hz, and at 80-100Hz they really look the same. However, freq response aside, the 6.5" has nearly twice the Xmax, and so much more surface area. On here everyone seem to be crazy about surface area and excursion. And I wonder just really how important they are for my application.

If indeed I will be 'crossing high' then I imagine that the only thing excursion and area will give me is higher output before distortion right? Which, if thats the case, I'd definitely prefer the bigger one. I do want to have the ability to listen to my music loud, but then, maybe the smaller one will already be loud enough. I'd have no idea. I currently have 6x9s and thats about the same area as an 8"! Having said that, my room speakers are 5.25" and they sound great to me. So I guess I won't know until i try it. 

Its just that all I see here on DIYMA are people trying to cram larger and larger drivers into their doors, must be for good reasons right? 

what do you think? Maybe try to put 2x 5.25" in each door and passively low pass one at (lets say) 500 Hz? to make up the surface area and excursion while avoiding lobing and combing etc??


and btw, if you change the speakers on the elsinores, won't you also have to augment the crossovers? If you're good at that I guess it doesn't matter....


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

so... i got the poly cone version of this in the mail the other day..

holy cow.. these things are like 7er's.. not even close to the same diameter as the DLS iridiums I had. i just hope i can get them fit in the door.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

miztahsparklez said:


> so... i got the poly cone version of this in the mail the other day..
> 
> holy cow.. these things are like 7er's.. not even close to the same diameter as the DLS iridiums I had. i just hope i can get them fit in the door.



The truncated part of the frame is just about 6.5" but the rest of the frame is just a hair of 7"

They're probably labeled a 6.5 because of the truncated frame. The Vifa XT18s I'm currently using, use the same size frame, though not truncated, and are considered a 7" mid.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

hmm.. probably. well time to whip out the cutting tools  I'm sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

blamus said:


> Yes... I've been looking at both the 5.25" and the 6.5" graphs and have been wondering what I'll lose from using the smaller driver. Its quite a bit smaller! But the freq response is so similar. Obviously the smaller one goes a little higher and the bigger one goes a little lower - which I don't really care. You are right, I'll be crossing at around 80Hz, and at 80-100Hz they really look the same. However, freq response aside, the 6.5" has nearly twice the Xmax, and so much more surface area. On here everyone seem to be crazy about surface area and excursion. And I wonder just really how important they are for my application.
> 
> If indeed I will be 'crossing high' then I imagine that the only thing excursion and area will give me is higher output before distortion right? Which, if thats the case, I'd definitely prefer the bigger one. I do want to have the ability to listen to my music loud, but then, maybe the smaller one will already be loud enough. I'd have no idea. I currently have 6x9s and thats about the same area as an 8"! Having said that, my room speakers are 5.25" and they sound great to me. So I guess I won't know until i try it.
> ...
> and btw, if you change the speakers on the elsinores, won't you also have to augment the crossovers? If you're good at that I guess it doesn't matter....


Yes, if you changed drivers, you would need to measure the speaker and almost certainly modify the crossover.

As far as 5.25" drivers go, those are good ones and subjective opinions I've heard about them all range from good to great. People have commented that they like the sound of the bass they produce (though, they are small).

You should be able to play them quite loud, if you're crossing at 80hz or higher 

I would get whichever ones fit your existing cutouts better.

BTW, they are back in stock at Parts Express, hmm, well, the 6.5" Peerless Nomex HDS are in stock, but for 5.25" you'd have to go with different cone material, or, a slightly different model.


----------

